# Has anyone sold cannabis soap?



## soapsydaisy (Jun 26, 2014)

I was approached by a local dispensary at the farmers market. They asked if I would be willing to make a cannabis infused soap for their dispensary.  They offered to give me "product" to infuse into olive oil and then make soap with.   Has anyone ever done this? Is this legal in California?


----------



## KristaY (Jun 26, 2014)

I'd love to know the answer also. I've thought about it often, every time I see hemp oil anyway, lol. Arizonan's on the pro side of legalized marijuana would go crazy for it. Arizona is a state that has legalized the medical use so I wonder if you'd have to get a medical marijuana card. But the people at the dispensary would certainly know the details of the law in Calif. You probably couldn't export outside your state. Hmmmm.....interesting thought!


----------



## jenneelk (Jun 26, 2014)

Cannabis is touted as being wonderful on the skin.. salves, lotions, etc. with cannabis oil are supposed to be great for healing different skin ailments. Not sure about the legal aspect of them giving to you for infusion with transport and all that, but if it's just once, then I'm sure no radar will see it. kwim?  
And once it's into soap the lye could do damage to the cannabanoinds (think that's the term lol)  pulled from it.. are they wanting it for fun only?


----------



## soapsydaisy (Jun 26, 2014)

The owners of the dispensary wanted to sell the soap. They already have some soap in their shop but they liked the look of mine better. They said it is supposed to help people with skin conditions and arthritis. 

I declined their offer. I am a public school teacher and I can't have my name/reputation associated with that. I did offer to make some hemp oil lotions for them which they seemed very interested in. 

I would still love to know the legalities of cannabis soap. It seems like a lucrative niche but probably not worth the risk.


----------



## LunaSkye (Jun 26, 2014)

Whether it's cannabis or hemp, the soap sounds interesting. I'd like to try using hemp, but it would not be a smart move on my part. I have a healthy fear of keeping oils for too long...


----------



## Jeanea (Jun 26, 2014)

I would imagine that in order to stay legal, you would have to go through the same process as the dispensary. Or the dispensary may be able to submit paperwork on your behalf to make it legal for you to have the cannabis on your person. If they had this in my state I would be interested. If nothing else to see if can be beneficial in the form of soap.


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 27, 2014)

It is not really legal in California or anywhere else until the Feds decide to legalize it, and until the feds legalize it is not worth the risk. Hard question to ask someone if they have made and sold it, but I can say the soap really does not really do anything spectacular. A solid lotion with menthol and ....works much better, after all soap washes off. I have a market friend whom owned a clinic in So Cal and went to jail. I can also recommend that you do not want to play with infusing OO it is extremely strong and your neighbors are going to know...! Also a medical card really does not mean much at this point when Federal still makes it illegal


----------



## Aline (Jun 27, 2014)

Expensive to put in soap....it would make more sense to put in something that doesn't wash off.


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 6, 2014)

Aline said:


> Expensive to put in soap



If you were using the bud yes but the leaves are often tossed away or at least are a lot cheaper. For someone who had a grow operation, infusing the leaves would be the way to go.
I wonder if the shop owners could infuse the oil for you, strain all the solid bits out then you take the oil for soaping? or maybe you go to the shop and make the soap there.
There is also a strain of marijuana that doesn't contain THC but I don't know if that makes it any more legal.


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 6, 2014)

Obsidian said:


> If you were using the bud yes but the leaves are often tossed away or at least are a lot cheaper. For someone who had a grow operation, infusing the leaves would be the way to go.
> I wonder if the shop owners could infuse the oil for you, strain all the solid bits out then you take the oil for soaping? or maybe you go to the shop and make the soap there.
> There is also a strain of marijuana that doesn't contain THC but I don't know if that makes it any more legal.


 
For soapmaking top shelf bud is not used or necessary, shake (outer leaves) infused olive oil works well. Adding in ground leaves gives nice scrub, but you do not want to much scrub. Some of the users are truly ill people and no scrub or light scrub is best. But if a person has kids around or neighbors that might smell it it is not good to make at home, it makes strong stuff.... A nice solid lotion with argan and cannabis is beneficial to some cancer patients whom are burnt from treatments. Soap is a wash off


----------



## Carty812 (Jul 6, 2014)

Soap with weed is a waste. It would be purely a novelty item. The medical community has put a lot of money into the study of benifits of weed. There is a drug on the market that patients can take now called Marinol that is made from Canabis, and has been on the market for along time. Lotions and creams have also been explored but we have much better products such as topical Phenergan for nausea, Volteren gel for arthrititis and the list goes on. So if this is a product that you would be making to help people there are better products out there so not worth the risks IMO.


----------



## CanaDawn (Jul 6, 2014)

I don't really understand why use an infused olive oil vs actual (and legal) hemp oil.  The benefits of cannabis on the skin are still in hemp oil (they aren't THC related, as far as I know, and as far as I know, THC isn't lye-stable or useful via a soap), and the trouble of infusing (and possible legal issues) would be avoided.  I would assume the botanical would do as many do, and turn brown in lye, so it wouldn't be particularly a cosmetic improvement either.  Hemp oil is listed on soapcalc.


----------



## elmtree (Jul 10, 2014)

I make several products with hemp oil and they are very popular. Notice I said hemp 'oil'... It's is a very lovely oil for skin care products. No need to deal with the illegalities of buying 'weed' lol when you can just use hemp oil. The inci for hemp oil is 'cannabis sativa' so were you to use the inci on your label it would seem as though you used 'weed' in your soap. It gives a very pretty green color to the soap as well. Just be sure to add vitamin e as hemp oil has a short shelf life.


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 10, 2014)

As a long time smoker, in my mind there is a difference between "hemp" and "pot" even if they come from the same plant. If I was going to buy a novelty marijuana soap, I'd want it to be made with real pot. Maybe someone who lives in Washington will try it.


----------



## Lion Of Judah (Jul 10, 2014)

cmzaha said:


> It is not really legal in California or anywhere else until the Feds decide to legalize it, and until the feds legalize it is not worth the risk. Hard question to ask someone if they have made and sold it, but I can say the soap really does not really do anything spectacular. A solid lotion with menthol and ....works much better, after all soap washes off. I have a market friend whom owned a clinic in So Cal and went to jail. I can also recommend that you do not want to play with infusing OO it is extremely strong and your neighbors are going to know...! Also a medical card really does not mean much at this point when Federal still makes it illegal



....couldn't have said it any better , you touch on a point that everyone always overlook .


----------

